# FreeBSD 9.0 snd_hda



## ronaldfox (May 20, 2012)

Headphones aren't connected automatically 


```
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1: Dumping AFG cad=0 nid=1 pins:
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 22 0x02211030 as  3 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0xffffffff
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 23 0x02a19020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 0
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0xffffffff
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 24 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x7fffffff
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 25 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x7fffffff
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 26 0x92170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color Unknown misc 1
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT    EAPD
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 27 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT    EAPD
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 28 0x224511f0 as 15 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc 34 color   Black misc 1
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 29 0x95a7112e as  2 seq 14           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 21 color   Black misc 1
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps: IN
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1: NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1: GPIO: data=0x00000000 enable=0x00000000 direction=0x00000000
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: hdac1:       wake=0x00000000  unsol=0x00000000    sticky=0x00000000
May 21 04:06:56 localhost kernel: .
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1: Dumping AFG cad=0 nid=1 pins:
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 22 0x02211030 as  3 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0xffffffff
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 23 0x02a19020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 0
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0xffffffff
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 24 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x7fffffff
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 25 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x7fffffff
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 26 0x92170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color Unknown misc 1
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT    EAPD
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 27 0x400001f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT    EAPD
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 28 0x224511f0 as 15 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc 34 color   Black misc 1
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps:    OUT
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:  nid 29 0x95a7112e as  2 seq 14           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 21 color   Black misc 1
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:        Caps: IN
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1: NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1: GPIO: data=0x00000000 enable=0x00000000 direction=0x00000000
May 21 04:07:02 localhost kernel: hdac1:       wake=0x00000000  unsol=0x00000000    sticky=0x00000000
```


```
hint.hdac.1.config="gpio4"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid22.config="as=3"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid23.config="as=2"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid26.config="as=1"
```


----------

